# Partitioning Problem



## sourabh.belekar (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi,
I've bought lenovo u410 ultrabook recently. It has 500gb HDD.
C:\ drive is of size 420GB .
I want to partition it into two 120+300.
I tried to do it using EASEUS Partition Master 9.1.1 Home Edition.

It shows following Error. (shown in pic)






Please Help. Thank you..!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 18, 2013)

Assuming your 5th partition, "LENOVO_PART" is also primary partition (hidden by error message box in screen shot), and I'm sure it is the case.

The problem is any disk can't have more than 4 primary partitions, and you already have 4.

What you need to do, is first convert any contiguous(C: or D: )  partition to unallocated space to logical, then create as many sub-partitions in that logical partitions.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2013)

don't mess around with partitions if you don't know what you are doing.also which operation did you use to create 300gb partition,resizing/shrinking C drive etc.


----------



## sourabh.belekar (Jun 21, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> don't mess around with partitions if you don't know what you are doing.also which operation did you use to create 300gb partition,resizing/shrinking C drive etc.



i used shrink option on 420gb partition



dashing.sujay said:


> Assuming your 5th partition, "LENOVO_PART" is also primary partition (hidden by error message box in screen shot), and I'm sure it is the case.
> 
> The problem is any disk can't have more than 4 primary partitions, and you already have 4.
> 
> What you need to do, is first convert any contiguous(C: or D: )  partition to unallocated space to logical, then create as many sub-partitions in that logical partitions.




Thanks it soved problem....


----------

